# Opera 7.10 spinnt



## Paradizogeeko (11. August 2003)

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem Opera-Browser.
Mein freund brauche Links, also entschloss ich diese als Operabookmarks zu verschicken - hat auch alles fuktioniert.
Jedes mal wenn ich Opera nun starte, sind meine Bookmarks wieder weg (ich muss die neu laden) und Opera erzeugt wieder die Bookmarks die ich meinem Freund schicken wollte auf dem Desktop 

What can i do ?


----------



## lohokla (11. August 2003)

Hast dir mal die Datei "Opera6.adr" (bzw. "Operadef6.adr") mit einen Texteditor angeguckt? Wenn du in dieser Datei deine Bookmarks nicht wiederfindest kannst du die Backup-Datei "Opera6.bck.bak" (bzw. "Operadef6.adr.bak") in "Opera6.adr" (bzw. "Operadef6.adr") umbenennen. 
Wie meinst du das eingentlich mit: 





> Jedes mal wenn ich Opera nun starte, sind meine Bookmarks wieder weg (ich muss die neu laden) und Opera erzeugt wieder die Bookmarks die ich meinem Freund schicken wollte auf dem Desktop


Soll das heißen, wenn du die "*.adr"-Datei importierst, dann werden die Bookmarks nicht nur in Opera sondern auch auf den Desktop erstellt?!?


----------



## Paradizogeeko (11. August 2003)

Nein, wenn ich die datei importiere, habe ich meine Bookmarks ja wieder - nur wenn ich Opera dann neustarte dann sind sie wieder weg.
Die Bookmarks die auf dem Desktop gespeichert werden, sind immer wieder die, die ich meinem freund geschickt hab.


----------

